# Quiz



## li'l frog (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi -- I have a picture of the basket display shown by Fox Valley Orchids at the Illinois Orchid Society show. Four of the flowers now have AOS awards. The task is to guess which ones. The prize is only glory, and the knowledge that you have a good eye. NO CHEATING if you attended the show today. The deadline for answers is 9am central time Sunday. Have fun!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 21, 2009)

Ooo! Ooo! I know, I know!  

-Ernie

PS I lived it, so I'll let you all guess.


----------



## paphreek (Mar 21, 2009)

Would it be possible for a little bigger picture, so we can read the tags? I'm assuming that you mean there are four NEW AOS awards. The white in the foreground looks like the previously awarded Paph White Queen 'Kathleen' AM/AOS.


----------



## li'l frog (Mar 21, 2009)

I tried posting a bigger pic, but it wouldn't load. The flowers are big enough to see. Right side, left side, green, pink, orange, yellow. A description will be good enough. They are all quite different.

Ernie, you be quiet!!


----------



## li'l frog (Mar 21, 2009)

Yes, new awards. The green in the upper left corner was awarded earlier, too, so that one is eliminated from consideration.


----------



## Scooby5757 (Mar 21, 2009)

hmmm, Ill guess the delenatii (im guessing its a nice big one, not Ho Chi Minh), the almost alba Magic Lantern, the phrag on the right maybe, and hmmm, I dunno the suk maybe?


----------



## li'l frog (Mar 22, 2009)

Three out of four. Good eye.


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 22, 2009)

:clap: Good idea Lois! It was good to meet you!


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 22, 2009)

Not sure about this, but I would guess the fourth one was the green Maudiae type in the middle of the basket: Paph. Saien (Goultenianum x Onyx) which received an AM/AOS. :evil:

Seriously, it was/still is a great show - fabulous plants and slippertalkers abounded. A special thanks to Rose, without whom I would not have had as nice an exhibit, nor as much fun putting it together. Still one day left at the Botanic Gardens in Chicago, so please come out and visit if you can.

Best Regards,


----------



## li'l frog (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks a lot, Tom! What a party pooper!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 22, 2009)

He's a stinker, isn't he Lois! ...... more like the proud papa! It was a _*beautiful*_ basket of paphs! 
Thanks Tom - I didn't really help much, just provided a few laughs! Tom's display is quite simple, letting the flowers be the main focus & keeping the accessories to a minimum.


----------



## li'l frog (Mar 22, 2009)

Ok, here's the lot of them. Magic Lantern has a JC, the rest are AM's. Quite a collection of excellent flowers.

Phrag Summer Sun, Paph delenatii, Paph Saien, Paph Magic Lantern

Enjoy


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 22, 2009)

Beauties, all! Thanks for sharing. :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice display, Tom. And congratulations!


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 22, 2009)

All very deserving of the awards. That looks like one big delenatii! The Magic Lantern is magnificent, and I love all the white on the Saien's dorsal! Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 22, 2009)

What's a JC award?


----------



## Scooby5757 (Mar 23, 2009)

Judges Commendation - they liked it and want to recognize it in some way, but for some reason a flower quality award doesn't seem appropriate. 

Not the official description, but...


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 23, 2009)

I love that white magic lantern still! I just noticed it has some delicate faint veins in it too


----------



## NYEric (Mar 23, 2009)

Scooby5757 said:


> Judges Commendation - they liked it and want to recognize it in some way, but for some reason a flower quality award doesn't seem appropriate.
> 
> Not the official description, but...



Thanx, congrats; I was wondering about the JC also.
BTW, that Magic Lantern would really look good posted against the NYC skyline!!!


----------

